# Sch....en Kois und Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?



## JoeSi (7. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit ständig trüben Wasser.

Im April habe ich unseren Teich grundgereinigt, d. h. Wasser komplett abgesaugt, die ca. 20 cm Schlamm ausgeschaufelt und frisches Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt.

Ein Teich ohne Fische war irgendwie doof. Also sind wir los gefahren und haben Fischis gekauft. Einen Stör und 11 Kois bzw. Goldfische (siehe Bilder). Ca. 1 Woche später kaufte ich dann ein Filteranlagen-Set, Namens Hotzelock EcoClear 11000.

Alles wunderbar, bis einer von den Roten sich den Bauch in der Sonne bräunte. 2 weitere von den Roten schwammen auch nur noch träge durch den Teich. Also einen davon geschnappt, in die Tüte voll Wasser und schnell zum Laden gefahren. Dort wurde er untersucht und hatte so ziemlich alles an Bakterien an sich, was ein Fisch haben kann. Ausserdem braune Kiemen.

Ich bekam ein Medikament aus blauer Flüssigkeit, wovon ich erst die Hälfte in den Teich goss, eine Woche später den Teich halb abpumpen, mit frischem Wasser auffüllen und die zweite Hälfte der Flasche dazu. 2 Wochen sollten die Fische auf 0-Diät gesetzt werden.

Hat auch alles super geklappt, alle Fische wieder froh und munter. Weil allerdings insgesamt 3 Fische nicht überlebt hatte, haben wir gleich noch ein paar weitere Kumpels zum spielen besorgt. 2 kleine __ Störe und 3 Kois.

Aber seit der Medikamenten-Aktion wurde das Wasser trüber und trüber. Die Filter reinige ich alle 2-3 Tage, hatte zusätzlich noch eine Flieslage mit eingesetzt um das ganz feine auch zu filtern, aber es brachte alle nichts. Auf Anraten des Geschäftes habe ich den Fliesfilter wieder entfernt, weil es angeblich den Durchsatz zu stark mindert.

Vor 3 Tagen habe ich, weil man keine Fische mehr sehen konnte, den Teich zu 3/4 wieder abgesaugt und mit frischem Wasser aufgefüllt. Mit dem Füttern bin ich wesentlich sparsamer geworden, aber es wird schon wieder trüber.

Soweit die Geschichte. Wieviel Wasser sich im Teich befindet, kann nicht schätzen. Es sind aber wahrscheinlich keine 5000 ltr.

Ist die 11000er Filteranlage immernoch zu klein?

Ich habe auch schon Versuche mit dem Kiesfilter gemacht, aber eine Besserung habe ich nicht erkennen können.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Buffo Buffo (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jørg


> Sch....en Kois und Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?


Ja -und nein!


> Ist die 11000er Filteranlage immernoch zu klein?


Meine Antwort wird nicht so unbedingt das sein, was du hören möchtest, du überlegst ja an einer Optimierung deines Filters.
Auch wenn es sich gemein anhört, m.M.n. ist dein Teich für Anzahl und Größe der Fische zu klein!
Filtertechnisch bin ich nicht bewandert, aber ich denke, du wirst einen ziemlichen Kopfstand machen müssen, wenn du mit Technik das Verhältnis Wasser/Fische zum Laufen bringen willst.
..falls das überhaupt geht.


> Dort wurde er untersucht und hatte so ziemlich alles an Bakterien an sich, was ein Fisch haben kann.


Das passiert, wenn die "Besatzdichte" zu hoch ist! Keime, Bakterien sind immer im Wasser, ein Zuviel an Bakterien bekommst du bei "Massentierhaltung" (Das hört sich jetzt ganz übel nach erhobenem Zeigefinger an, ist keinesfalls so gemeint.)
Wenn du das mit Technik in den Griff bekommen willst, wirst du schwer Aufrüsten müssen. Weniger Fische im Teich wäre die einfachere Lösung!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## JoeSi (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Andrea,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich den Teich um ca. 4000 ltr. erweitern will. Jedoch leider erst nächstes Jahr. Dann muss ich mir mit dem Filter sowieso etwas neues einfallen lassen. Solange muss das so irgendwie weiter gehen. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja irgend ein "Geheimrezept", mit dem man die Zeit überbrücken könnte.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## newbee (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jørg

Du hast in Deinem Profil bei Teichgröße 10000L angegeben, in Deinem Thread schreibst du aber keine 5000L

Selbst wenn du um 4000L Deinen Teich erweiterst wird es bei diesem Besatz nicht hinhauen,(3 Störe und 11 Kois plus Goldis usw.)
Störe gehören nicht in so einen Teich. Störe meiner Meinung nach sollten erst ab min. 50000L gehalten werden.
Kois für den ersten rechne mit 10000L Wasser jeder weitere nochmal 1000L.


Lese Dich doch bitte durch das Basiswissen dann wirst Du die meisten Antworten schon haben.


----------



## JoeSi (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



> Du hast in Deinem Profil bei Teichgröße 10000L angegeben, in Deinem Thread schreibst du aber keine 5000L



Oops, das war wohl noch meine Schätzung, als ich mich hier registriert habe. Bin im Schätzen nicht sooooo gut. 



> 3 Störe und 11 Kois plus Goldis



Neenee, nicht plus Goldis. Beim letzten Zählen hatte ich nur noch 3 Störe und ca. 7 Kois. Keine Ahnung, wo die Anderen geblieben sind. Ich hoffe nicht, dass die mit ner Katze oder irgend einem Vogel durchgebrannt sind. :beten



> Lese Dich doch bitte durch das Basiswissen dann wirst Du die meisten Antworten schon haben.



Die Zeit werde ich mir Wohl oder Übel nehmen müssen... 

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Buffo Buffo (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jørg
ich habe gerade tante google bemüht, dein filter sollte reichen...


> _Hozelock_ rate this filter system as suitable for ponds containing fish upto 5500 litres or ponds with no fish upto _11000_ litres. *...*


 Zitat
aber du brauchst für deine teicherweiterung sowieso einen größeren, wenn denn gleich besorgst und noch daranhängst.....



> Ich bekam ein Medikament aus blauer Flüssigkeit, wovon ich erst die Hälfte in den Teich goss, eine Woche später den Teich halb abpumpen, mit frischem Wasser auffüllen und die zweite Hälfte der Flasche dazu. 2 Wochen sollten die Fische auf 0-Diät gesetzt werden.


ich kenne dein medi nicht, aber das kann auch alle guten bakis im teich und filter über den jordan geschickt haben



> Vor 3 Tagen habe ich, weil man keine Fische mehr sehen konnte, den Teich zu 3/4 wieder abgesaugt und mit frischem Wasser aufgefüllt. Mit dem Füttern bin ich wesentlich sparsamer geworden, aber es wird schon wieder trüber.


ein wasserwechsel von 3/4 des Volumens ist auch knackig für die biologie im teich!
kaum füttern, denke ich, ist o.k., dann hast nicht ganz so viele Ausscheidungen im wasser

noch mal zurück


> so ziemlich alles an Bakterien an sich, was ein Fisch haben kann. Ausserdem braune Kiemen.


den keimdruck verringerst du mit wasserwechsel, aber das ist keine dauerhafte lösung! dieses problem konnte dein anscheinend ausreichender filter nicht bewältigen. 
und das meinte ich mit technisch heftig aufstocken. 
wenn du so viele fische halten wilst und das ohne medis und ausfälle empfehle ich dir die technik-selbstbau ecke hier im forum


> Aber vielleicht gibt es ja irgend ein "Geheimrezept", mit dem man die Zeit überbrücken könnte.


 aaaalso mein rezept wäre:  
bis du so weit bist mit teicherweiterung und technik....
....vielleicht kennst auch jemanden mit ausreichendem Teich, der einen teil deiner fische übernimmt, 

sonst befürchte ich, du hast spätestens im frühjahr ein böses erwachen, da werden sich deine fische wieder " den Bauch in der Sonne bräunen"

edit:
Hans weißt dich auch auf das eklatante mißverhältnis fische /wasservolumen hin.

das ist die schraube, an der du drehen musst 
..am besten jetzt!


----------



## JoeSi (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Wie blöd kann man eigentlich noch sein? Ich heule hier rum, dass der Teich trüber und trüber wird, reinige ständig den Filter und merke gar nicht, dass die Pumpe so dermassen mit Fadenalgen bewuchert war, dass da fast gar nichts mehr durch gehen konnte.

Also, Stand der Dinge ist jetzt: Das Wasser wird immer klarer. Die Fische bekommen jetzt nur noch jeden 2. Tag Futter und davon auch nur noch die Hälfte. Menneken Piss hat ausgepisst. Habe ihm den Schlauch aus dem Hinterteil entfernt und an meinen, mit 2-8er Kies gefüllten, Betonkübel angeschlossen.

Die Fischies flitzen durchs Wasser, als wenn sie fangen spielen würden. :hai

Für mich als Laien sieht es wieder richtig gut aus.

Jetzt müssen sie nur noch den Winter überstehen und dann wird erweitert.

Apropos Winter. Die Störe sollen ja auch im Winter gefüttert werden, die Kois aber nicht. Wie organisiere ich das, dass die Kois sich nicht, wie jetzt, an dem Störfutter vergreifen?
Scheinbar schmeckt das Störfutter besser als das Koifutter. Die Kois lauern nämlich immer auf das Futter, bis die Störe eine grössere Runde drehen und naschen. Wenn das Störfutter dann weg ist, dann futtern sie ihr Eigenes!

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jörg,

leider scheinst Du auf die Anmerkungen meiner Vorredner bezüglich Deiner Teichgröße und Deiner Fische nicht wirklich einzugehen.

Das Beste für alle Fische wäre, Du gäbest die Störe, die in Deinen Teich definitiv nicht reinpassen, schnellstmöglich ab. Dann können die Koi ungestört ihre Winterruhe halten und haben vielleicht die Chance, Deine Teicherweiterung im nächsten Jahr zu erleben.


----------



## JoeSi (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hej Christine,

stimmt, geschrieben habe ich dazu nichts, aber Gedanken habe ich mir auf jeden Fall gemacht. Ich muss mal mit einem Freund sprechen. Der hat einen grösseren Teich, in dem auch schon ein Stör schwimmt. Der ist allerdings schon ca. 1 Meter lang. Bei ihm ist letzten Winter nicht ein einziger Fisch gestorben. Und der letzte Winter war hier oben im Norden auch sehr kalt und verdammt lang.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jorg,

ja - das wäre wohl besser - denn Deine jetzt noch kleinen, niedlichen Störe, können -  je nach Sorte - auch ganz schnell so groß werden. Und für die anderen ist es auch besser!


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jörg.
Koi mit Stör ist zwar passend, allerdings bringen die Störe die Koi beim ,,Winterschlaf'' aus der Ruhe.
Da die Koi ab einer Temperatur von ca. 10°C anfangen ihren Bewegungsdran um die hälfte zu senken.
Die einzelnen Störarten kommen bei diesen Temperaturen allerdings erst richtig in fahrt, und bringen so die Koi in unruhe (anstoßen, aufscheuchen) ect. verbrauchen so ihre Energiereserven die, die Koi brauchen um den Winter bei niedriegen Temperaturen zu überstehen.

Aus diesen Gründen mein Tipp: Störe, letztendlich egal welche Art, ab einer Temperatur um 14 15°C extra setzen! In ein grosses Behältniss.. Je nach Grösse der Störe Im Frühling können sie, dann ohne Probleme in den Teich zurück.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Bei deiner geringen Wassermenge, solltest du für DREI Störe auf jedenfall ein anderes zu Hause suchen!!
Denn selbst die kleinste Art der Störe (__ Sterlet) Auf solch geringer Wassermenge zu halten ist nicht gut.

Sogar für die Koi ist es zu klein, dass geht allerdings noch.
Welche Störarten hast du denn, und wie gross sind deine Koi ?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## KingLui (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jörg 


also zu deiner Filterei und zu deinem Besatz wurde ja schon genug 
geschrieben und ich hoffe du wirst die Vorschläge auch umsetzen :beten1



Jetzt mal ne andere Frage: 


Als du dir deine Fische und deine Filteranlage gekauft hast. Wurdest du 
beraten oder hast du einfach mal auf gut glück zugegriffen?
Das wäre ja auch für dich ein Hinweis, das man diesen Laden der dir für so einen Teich sowas Verkauft, meiden sollte!!! "nur so als Tip"

So und jetzt lesen,lesen....... und wenn du nicht weiter kommst, fragen kostet hier nix


----------



## Zuckerschniss (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

God Dag Jorg,

dass der Besatz für Deinn Teich nicht optimal ist, haben die anderen ja schon gesagt. Ich hab noch eine Frage zu Deinen Pflanzen. Der mittlere Pflanzenteil in Deinem Teich, wie ist der aufgebaut? Sind die Pflanzen im Wasser oder in einer Art Pflanzschale? Gibt es sonst noch Pflanzen (auch unter Wasser)?

Für eine gute Wasserqualität sind Pflanzen ein Muss.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hi Jørg,

da hat dein Verkäufer mal wieder richtig gut verdient. Mit dem Druckfilter und 2750L/h Pumpe + 9W UVC kann man in einem 5000 oder 9000L Teich zwar gut Goldies halten aber keine Kois od Störe. Haben die anderen ja schon geschrieben.

Wenn Du die Tiere nicht auf Grund absoluter Falschberatung zurückgeben kannst, versuch sie hier im Forum oder in passenden DK Foren zu verschenken. 

Wenn Du noch schnell eine vernünftige Filteranlage mit einem Sifi o.ä. bauen und ein Becken zur Innenhälterung besorgen/ bauen könntest (siehe auch Thread vom Koi Uwe könnten deine Kois überleben. Und du hättest eine gute Möglichkeit der Fischunterbringung für deine Teicherweiterung im nächsten Jahr - allerdings kalkuliere mit der Teichgröße vom Koi Uwe + kalkuliere auch die laufenden Kosten für solch eine Koi Haltung mit ein.

Ich selbst bin zwar kein Koi Spezialist, aber auch wenn die noch kein sind sehe ich kaum eine Überlebenscance in einem 5000L Teich Bei euch sind die Winter doch sehr kalt und den Filter kannst Du ja auch nicht betreiben....


----------



## JoeSi (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Die werden nicht so gross. Da habe ich schon darauf geachtet. Deshalb habe ich mich für den __ Sterlet (Acipenser ruthenus) entschieden. Der wird nur 40 - 60 cm.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



JoeSi schrieb:


> Die werden nicht so gross. Da habe ich schon darauf geachtet. Deshalb habe ich mich für den __ Sterlet (Acipenser ruthenus) entschieden. Der wird nur 40 - 60 cm.
> 
> Gruss aus DK
> 
> Jørg



shock


----------



## JoeSi (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Oops, jetzt habe ich glatt die 2. Seite übersehen. 

Max. Störgrösse habe ich ja schon bekannt gegeben. Aktuell ist einer ca. 30 cm und die anderen beiden je ca. 20 cm.

Von den Koi habe ich die letzten 2 Tage immer nur 6 Stück gezählt. Keine Ahnung wo die anderen sind. Heraus fischen musste ich keine. Merkwürdig 

Die Pflanzen sind direkt in Sand gesetzt, nur die Seerose hat noch einen Topf unten dran. Darunter bzw. dazwischen ist genug Platz, dass die Fische dort verstecken spielen können.

Die Schuld kann ich nicht auf das Geschäft abwälzen, da ich diese Fische einfach haben wollte. Die Pumpe habe ich nicht dort gekauft, sondern bei Bilka was in Deutschland mit REAL zu vergleichen ist, also gar keine Beratung.

Das Geschäft kann aber gar nicht so schlecht sein. Es kommen viele Deutsche dort hin zum Einkaufen. Ihr könnt ja gerne mal schauen. http://www.avifauna.dk Wer kein dänisch versteht, kann auch auf deutsch umschalten.

Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen vergessen

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=619


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

und meine Vorschläge ? 

Größenangaben von könnte ja max. werden und bleiben bestimmt so max. sind völlig irellevant - da brauchst Du gar nicht anfangen in cm für einen max. Gesamtbestz zu rechnen. Es handelt sich bei dieser Besatzmenge nicht um einen Teich sondern um ein Wasserloch in dem viele Fische in ihrem eigenen AA... schwimmen müssen und durch Verkeimung elendig zugrunde gehen werden nur weil ihr verantwortungsloser Besitzer sie ja uuuuunbedingt haben musste - schade. Der ach so tolle Filter wird da auch nix bringen. Die Wasserwerte zeigen sicher bei einem Test einige Werte außerhalb des Optimumbereichs - oder ?


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

hallo Jörg!
Wie gross sie nun werden ist ja erstmal nebensächlich und auch 40 cm ist eine gewaltiege grösse für deinen doch eher kleinen Teich.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hi

Ich kann zwar keine Erfahrungen über den Stoffwechsel von Stören beisteuern. Aber meine Erfahrungen mit Goldfischen und einem Stör von ca 30 cm Länge waren die, dass der Stör für die Goldfische viel zu langsam war. Damit auch für ihn genug vom absinkenden Futter übrigbleibt müsste man man einerseits mehr füttern, als Goldfischen und dem Wasser guttut, oder der Stör wird langsam verhungern. Störe sind auch so arglos, dass kleinere sehr schnell Beute des Reihers werden können. Während alle Fisch bei Annäherung oder Störung zu Verstecken schwammen, zog der Stör oberflächennah weiter unbeeindruckt seine Kreise, so als hätte er nichts bemerkt. Ich denke man sollte Störe, die ich für faszinierende Tiere halte, unter ihresgleichen oder nur mit ganz wenigen, um Bodennahrung konkurrierenden Fischen zusammen halten. __ Goldfisch und Koi lernen schnell Oberflächenfutter zu nehmen, obwohl sie das von Natur aus nicht tun, aber dem Stör oder __ Sterlet ist das unmöglich. Wer hat schon ähnliche Beobachtungen oder Erfahrungen gemacht?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Wolfgang!
Da die einzelnen Störarten eher nachtaktive Tiere sind und am tage eine sehr eingeschränkte Sicht haben, sollte man ihnen das Futter erst in der Dunkelheit ,,reinwerfen'' da die anderen Fische zur nachtzeit nicht besonders aktiv sind.
Wenn störe aus einer Zuchtanlage kommen, wo sie mit Schwimmfutter gefüttert wurden und man es bei sich im teich so beibehält fressen sie oben mit Koi/Goldfische etc. mit.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



> Wenn störe aus einer Zuchtanlage kommen, wo sie mit Schwimmfutter gefüttert wurden und man es bei sich im teich so beibehält fressen sie oben mit Koi/Goldfische etc. mit.



Wo steht das?
Wer sagt/schreibt sowas?
Gibts dafür einen Beleg?


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Wenn störe aus einer Zuchtanlage kommen, wo sie mit Schwimmfutter gefüttert wurden und man es bei sich im teich so beibehält fressen sie oben mit Koi/Goldfische etc. mit.



Sind die dazu überhaupt in der Lage  Da hab ich die Störe irgendwie anders in Erinnerung....


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Ist ganz einfach so. In meinen teichgeschäft, schwammen vor gewisser Zeit Störe immermal wieder auf dem Rücken direkt an der Wasseroberfläche und da frage ich meinen Händler wieso und wesswegen sie das tun..daraufhin erklärte er mir das ebend von mir beschriebene. ich nahm aus diesen Becken einen Stör (__ Sterlet) mit und in meinem teich machte er über einen gewissen Zeitraum das selbe. bis er merkte das er zum Abend hin (sobald es etwas schummerich wird) sein Sinkfutter bekam/bekommt.


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Else.

Hätte ich es nun Fotografisch festhalten sollen 
Ist aber wirklich so, soll jetzt kein dummes Geschwätz oder der gleichen sein.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Ja, Butterfly, ein Foto davon wäre witzig - ich habe bisher fast nur große Störe gesehen und die machten nicht den Eindruck, als ob sie auf dem Rücken schwimmen könnten oder wollten (zumindest nicht im lebendigen Zustand). 

Allerdings habe ich das schon mal bei Rochen gesehen, die ja ihr Maul auch eher unten angeordnet haben


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*





> Gehören Störe in den Gartenteich?
> Die Antwort heißt kompromisslos NEIN ! - Warum ?
> 
> Der Stör hält z.B. keine Winterruhe und benötigt bei artgerechter Haltung, ganzjährig Futter. Er besitzt die Eigenschaft der schnellwüchsigste Süsswasserfisch zu sein, allerdings bei optimalen Futter-, Temperatur- und Sauerstoff- Bedingungen. Wassertemperaturen über 25 °C bekommen ihm nicht. ***



Quelle: http://www.koi-zucht.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=40
Verfasser: Verfasser: Bruno Borchert, 05.01.2005


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Ok, wenn ich so etwas mal wieder sehe dann knips ich !!

Aber eigentlich ist die Erklärung ja ganz logisch.. wenn die Störe es gewohnt sind von oben gefüttert worden zu sein, werden sie auch an der Wasseröberfläche nach Fressbaren suchen.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

 Nirochen wieder bockig


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Butterfly und Coolniro - artig bleiben :haue3 :haue3 :haue3


----------



## Butterfly (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



Ich verstehe garnicht warum ich mit ihm oder er mit mir solche Probleme hat/haben?!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## JoeSi (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

@Butterfly

Ich habe neulich mal so hier und da gelesen. Dabei bin ich durch Zufall auf einen Deiner ersten Traeds gestossen. Die Verhältnisse in Deinem Miniteich waren, meiner Einschätzung nach, noch schlechter als bei mir. Erinnerst Du dich daran, wie Du auch gegen alle und jeden gekämpft hast, nur um Deine Fische zu behalten?

Was ist eigentlich daraus geworden? Wie schnell hast Du reagiert und die Verhältnisse verändert? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast Du ja dein Teichvolumen ver18facht.

EDIT: O.K. die Veränderungen habe ich gesehen

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Zuckerschniss (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jörg,

ver18facht? Ich dachte, das wäre das Teichprojekt 2011 von Butterfly. Aber ich will ja nicht stänkern, gelle?


----------



## JoeSi (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> ver18facht? Ich dachte, das wäre das Teichprojekt 2011 von Butterfly. Aber ich will ja nicht stänkern, gelle?



Nein, 2011 kommen 80 - 90000 ltr. Das ist dann der grosse Pool.

Ist ja auch egal, auf jeden Fall haben die Fische dort mehr Platz als in dem Becken auf dem Balkon.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

und was machst Du nun ?

siehe meinen Beitrag 15 und 20


----------



## JoeSi (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> und was machst Du nun ?
> 
> siehe meinen Beitrag 15 und 20



Ich werde wohl eine Möglichkeit suchen, wo ich die Fischies ueberwintern kann und werde bis naechstes Jahr sehen, ob ich nur erweitere oder einen ganz neuen Teich baue. Wir wollen sowieso ca. 300-400 qm Gemuesegarten zur Rasenflaeche machen. Da waere ja genug Platz fuer einen neuen Teich.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## andreas1704 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Am besten du baust dir selber einen Filter, das ist am günstigsten und du kannst ihn belibig erweitern und deinem Teich anpassen. Siehe Link
www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

@ andreas, diese Filtermethoden sind total veraltet, nehmen zu viel platz weg und sind reinigungsintensiv.

@ Jørg Du willst also weiterhin deine Fische in der momentanen Situation belassen und versuchen die so über den Winter zu bekommen ?


----------



## JoeSi (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



> Ich werde wohl eine Möglichkeit suchen, wo ich die Fischies ueberwintern kann



Nein, das schrieb ich doch.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Butterfly (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jörg!

Also ich hatte in meinem Miniteich (500l) fünf Goldfische von ca. 15cm sitzen.
Darum wurde ein grosser Aufriss gemacht. Mit RECHT muss ich aus meiner heutiegen Sicht sagen.
Der Teich auf meiner Terasse steht immernoch allerdings ohne Fische oder ähnlichen Besatz..Es ist nun ein reiner Pflanzteich. Die Goldfische sind in der Innenhälterung im Keller, da ich sie nicht mit Koi zusammensetze.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Butterfly (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Zu dem Schwimmbad im garten muss ich sagen, dass ich dies erst zum Nächsten Frühjahr nach meinen Wünschen umbauen lasse.
-5 Bodenabläufe
-5 Einläufe
Das heisst, dass der Boden gewschlitzt werden muss umso die BA einzuziehen, ausserdem muss das Schwimmbad drum herum komplett auf ca. 2,00m Tiefe freigelegt werden, um die verrohrung zu verlegen.

Also eine menge Arbeit!!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## JoeSi (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

@butterfly

Aber es hat auch eine Weile gedauert, bis Du es eingesehen hast. Ausserdem kann man nicht mal schnell soooo umfassende Aenderungen vornehmen, wie es hier am liebsten gesehen wuerde. Mir ist es ja nun auch klar, dass es so nicht weiter geht, aber ich verschenke jetzt nicht alle Fische, um naechstes Fruehjahr alles neu zu kaufen. Also muss ich jetzt nach einer Loesung suchen, die fuer mich UND die Fische am Besten ist.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## Butterfly (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Überlege dir zum nächsten Frühjahr etwas..Wie sollst du von einen tag auf den anderen diese Situation Ändern.. Geht ja garnicht!!
Ja, es gibt hier sehr viel ,,Grüne'' unter uns wenn du verstehst

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## JoeSi (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Ausserdem ist das ja auch alles eine Kostenfrage. Theoretisch koennte ich auf unserem Grundstueck 2 ordentliche Schwimmteiche bauen indem ich nur Rasenflaeche reduziere, aber die Kosten fuer Flies, Folie, Filter und Co. uebersteigen bei weitem mein Budget. Ausserdem habe ich hier noch ein paar andere Baustellen, in die ich investieren muss und die auch wichtiger sind. Der Teich ist "nur" Hobby.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



> Ausserdem ist das ja auch alles eine Kostenfrage. Theoretisch koennte ich auf unserem Grundstueck 2 ordentliche Schwimmteiche bauen indem ich nur Rasenflaeche reduziere, aber die Kosten fuer Flies, Folie, Filter und Co. uebersteigen bei weitem mein Budget.



Darum wäre es zumindest in Bezug auf die Störe ratsam gleich zu handeln,
ein Teich mit entsprechend ausreichender Tiefzone scheint ja nicht so bald
realisierbar zu sein. Tu´s den Tieren zu Liebe, auch wenns schwer fällt.

Gruß
Andy

@ Butterfly: das hat nix mit "grün" zu tun, sondern mit Menschenverstand.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Andy voll zustimm


----------



## JoeSi (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

@coolniro

Habe mir gerade mal Deine Bilder angeschaut. Sieht ja richtig idyllisch aus. Aber wenn ich der Aussage von Newbee glauben kann, ist Deine Teichanlage noch viiiiel zu klein fuer die vielen Fische.



> Kois für den ersten rechne mit 10000L Wasser jeder weitere nochmal 1000L



Demnach duerftest Du max. 15 Koi in Deinem Teich haben, oder?

Sicherlich ist mein Teich zu klein. Das habe ich eingesehen, aber wenn ich hier alle "Empfehlungen" annehmen wollte, dann muesste ich hier bald einen Baggersee ausheben.

Aber nichts desto trotz, ich muss etwas machen. Das habe ich eingesehen.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Jørg


----------



## JoeSi (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Jørg




Worauf bezieht sich das?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

darauf 



JoeSi schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist mein Teich zu klein. Das habe ich eingesehen,
> 
> Aber nichts desto trotz, ich muss etwas machen. Das habe ich eingesehen.


----------



## JoeSi (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

O.K.


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



> @coolniro
> 
> Habe mir gerade mal Deine Bilder angeschaut. Sieht ja richtig idyllisch aus. Aber wenn ich der Aussage von Newbee glauben kann, ist Deine Teichanlage noch viiiiel zu klein fuer die vielen Fische.
> 
> ...



Auf meinen Bildern siehst Du 2 Teiche, in dem einen sind 15 Koi,
im anderen gar keine. Mein Teichsystem bildet aber eine kleine
Ausnahme, da ich pro Stunde ca. 3000 Liter frisches Oberflächen-
grundwasser einpeise. Das heißt keine sonstige Technik nötig,
kein zufriern im Winter, keine belasteten Wasserwerte.

Das kann man also mit Deinem System nicht vergleichen, Störe sind
natürlich auch in meinem Teich ein "NoGo".

Gruß
Andy

P.S.: abgesehen davon gehts bei mir im November eh mit dem
erweitern los, da wird das ganze dann um ca. 80.000 Liter
aufgestockt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

 Andy was du da noch so vor hast - musst eine sehr liebe Frau haben


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Jaaaa Ralf...hab ich und Sie liebt unsere Fische
und geht auch gerne baden, 40.000 Liter
bleiben ja fisch- und fischwasserfrei


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

 und :freu für Dich


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo,


JoeSi schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist das ja auch alles eine Kostenfrage. Theoretisch koennte ich auf unserem Grundstueck 2 ordentliche Schwimmteiche bauen indem ich nur Rasenflaeche reduziere, aber die Kosten fuer Flies, Folie, Filter und Co. uebersteigen bei weitem mein Budget. Ausserdem habe ich hier noch ein paar andere Baustellen, in die ich investieren muss und die auch wichtiger sind. Der Teich ist "nur" Hobby.


Sorry, aber wenn ich sowas lese, frage ich mich warum du denn unbedingt Koi und Störe halten möchtest. Spätestens nach dieser Diskusion sollte dir doch klar sein, dass die Haltung von diesen Fischen eben auch mit einem entsprechenden finanziellen Einsatz verbunden ist. Entweder man kann (will) es sich leisten, oder eben nicht.

Wenn ich hier so manchen Tread mit Koi und Stören in zu kleinen Teichen lese, bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass diese Fische als Statussysmbol angesehen werden, aber teilweise der Status nicht existiert, um es mal so zu sagen.

Jedes Hobby will finanziert sein. Besser ein gut funktionierender kleiner Teich mit "einfachen" Fischen, oder Fischlos, als ein möchtegern Koi-Teich, der hinten und vorne nicht funktioniert. Und um mich abschließend noch einwenig unbeliebter bei dir zu machen: Bevor du weitere Teichpläne schmiedest, eigne dir bitte das notwendige Wissen an. Das gibts hier sogar gratis.

Nix für ungut, aber wenn du so in ein Hobby einsteigst, kann das nicht viel werden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Heiko, ... super Beitrag ! 

Ich versteh wirklich nicht warum alle Leute meinen ein Teich ist nur ein Teich mit Fischen und diese Fische heissen am besten Koi. 

Hier im Forum gibt es haufenweise tolle Beispiele von sehr kreativen fischlosen kleinen Teichen, die echte Kleinode sind. Aber Männer hams ja gern mehr mit der Technik am Teich, als mit der Kreativität. Vielleicht liegt da der casus knacktus ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo,


Wuzzel schrieb:


> Aber Männer hams ja gern mehr mit der Technik am Teich, als mit der Kreativität. Vielleicht liegt da der casus knacktus ?


Ich habe den Ganzen Tag Technik auf der Arbeit um mich (PC, CNC, Elektronik etc.), Da bin ich am Abend froh, wenn ich mal techniklos bin

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Aber Männer hams ja gern mehr mit der Technik am Teich, als mit der Kreativität. Vielleicht liegt da der casus knacktus ?
> 
> Gruß
> Wuzzel



oder die männer wurden notgedrungen zur technik genötigt, weil die frauen unbedingt koi im teich haben wollen.


----------



## CoolNiro (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Einfach mit Schuhen oder Handtasche ruhig stellen 

Kois sind Männersache, schon allein vom Gewicht her und dem
Verlangen nach Bier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3


----------



## JoeSi (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Ich habe es ja eigentlich nicht noetig, mich hier grossartig zu rechtfertigen, wieso und warum ich dies oder das gemacht habe, aber ich schildere einfach mal die Anfangssituation.

Wir kaufen dieses Haus vor 2 Jahren. Da war der Teich schon vorhanden. Mit Fischen drin und ohne jegliche Pumpe geschweige denn eine Filteranlage. Den ersten Winter haben alle Fische recht gut ueberstanden, den letzten nicht Einer. Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Pumpe angeschafft, das war die Springbrunnenpumpe (Superfish Pond-Flow 1800), die auch auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Daran wollte ich eigentlich auch den Betonkuebel, als Kiesfilter, anschliessen und das Wasser an dem angelegten aber trockenen Bachlauf in den Teich zurueck fuehren. Allerdings musste ich auch feststellen, dass die Leistung der Pumpe bei weitem nicht ausreichte.

Nach dem letzten Winter habe ich den Teich komplett ausgepumpt, weil er wahrscheinlich noch nie gereinigt wurde. Dem entsprechend befand sich ca. 20 cm Schlamm in dem sowieso nicht all zu tiefen Teich. Ich habe insgesamt 3 Tage fuer die ganze Aktion gebraucht. Es sollten auch wieder Fische hinein. Also bin ich losgefahren und habe welche gekauft. OHNE DEN HINTERGRUND IRGENDWELCHER STATUS******** habe ich mich fuer Koi entschieden, weil es einfach die schoensten waren und die Stoere wegen ihrer Souveraenitaet, wie sie sich im Wasser bewegen. Es sind ja auch keine Japan-Koi, sondern nur ganz einfache "Standart-Koi"!

Wenn ich sooooo auf Status aus waere, haette ich auch bestimmt keinen Citroen vor der Tuer stehen, sondern irgend einen alten Merzedes, nur des Sternes willen!

So, genug der Rechtfertigungen. Ich habe es nun oft genug geschrieben, dass ich es eingesehen habe, dass es so nicht weitergeht und ich schnell handeln muss. Das muss jetzt aber auch reichen, oder? Ich habe es nicht noetig, mich staendig und immer wieder von irgendwelchen "Oberlehrern", die es bekanntlich in jedem Forum gibt, wie einen kleinen Jungen behandeln zu lassen. Und jeder sollte sich erstmal an die eigene __ Nase fassen und sich mal an seinen ersten Teich erinnern, ob der gleich optimal und ohne Fehler gebaut wurde. Ich bin jetzt auch schlauer und werde diese Fehler bestimmt nicht nochmal machen. Aber es werden vielleicht andere sein. Sicherlich nicht mehr so gravierende.

Gruss aus DK

Jørg

P.S. Das musste jetzt einfach mal gesagt werden!


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

Hallo Jørg,



> Es sollten auch wieder Fische hinein. Also bin ich losgefahren und habe welche gekauft.



Warum?  Erst schlau machen, dann kaufen (bzw. bei den Voraussetzungen
besser nicht).



> habe ich mich fuer Koi entschieden, weil es einfach die schoensten waren und die Stoere wegen ihrer Souveraenitaet, wie sie sich im Wasser bewegen. Es sind ja auch keine Japan-Koi, sondern nur ganz einfache "Standart-Koi"!



Das macht für die Haltung keinen Unterschied, Lebewesen ist Lebewesen.
"Nur-Lebewesen" gibt es nicht.



> Ich habe es nicht noetig, mich staendig und immer wieder von irgendwelchen "Oberlehrern", die es bekanntlich in jedem Forum gibt, wie einen kleinen Jungen behandeln zu lassen.



Du hast nach Hilfe gefragt und sachliche, kompetente Hilfe
bekommen. Statt diese dankbar anzunehmen versuchst Du
mehrfach bei anderen ähnliche Fehler zu suchen um Deine
eigenen zu rechtfertigen. So verhalten sich kleine Jungen.

Es geht hier den Meisten bestimmt nicht um Dich, Deinen
Status oder darum Dich zu belehren. Es geht nur um Deine
Tiere. Mein Freund, mir scheint Du kannst die Wahrheit
nicht gut vertragen...

Ich wünsche den Fischen, daß Du das richtige tust.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Sch....en Kois und  Störe so viel, dass es der Filter nicht mehr schafft?*

_So - nun ist gut. Jörg weiß Bescheid, was er tun muss, daß muss jetzt nicht mehr bis zum St. Nimmerleins-Tag ausgewalzt werden, wie und warum wissen wir jetzt auch und nobody is perfect.

In diesem Sinne - geschlossen!

Liebe Grüße
Christine
Mod-Team_


----------

